# Attesting original uni degree?



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I just wanted to know about attesting uni degrees. I'm currently in Australia and pretty sure of the process. Today though, when I contacted a solicitor notary, they said that they only stamp a photocopy as there is no way they can "verify that it is, in fact, a real degree". ?!?!?!? 
I was always lead to believe that they needed to notarise the original which then goes to DFAT and UAE embassy to be attested. Is there anyone who can give any advice on this especially any Aussies. I'm getting more and more confused each time I have to deal with these people.


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not an Aussie but the notary I went to in Ireland said that under no circumstances should I allow anyone to stamp (or as he said "deface") my originals. He stamped a copy and that's what I sent on for the rest of the process. I was glad I could keep my originals intact.


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to know about attesting uni degrees. I'm currently in Australia and pretty sure of the process. Today though, when I contacted a solicitor notary, they said that they only stamp a photocopy as there is no way they can "verify that it is, in fact, a real degree". ?!?!?!?
> I was always lead to believe that they needed to notarise the original which then goes to DFAT and UAE embassy to be attested. Is there anyone who can give any advice on this especially any Aussies. I'm getting more and more confused each time I have to deal with these people.


Just gone through the process with DFAT (in Queensland) and the UAE Embassy in Canberra so I can share what I had to do. 

Initially I thought (and was told) the same as what you originally thought, that I had to get the originals verified by the Uni so that DFAT would certify as 'real' degrees by checking the signature from the Uni. However after much trouble, money and time trying to get that done, in the end my brother (as I am in the UK so just multiply the hassle factor as I am trying to get someone else to do the leg work and it isn't working out - my brother is still not talking to me) just took the documents to a notary public who signed as a true copy and off they went to DFAT, who happily signed them, and again off to the UAE Embassy who duly put their stamps and took A$240 for the pleasure (as opposed to an equivalent £80 in the UK - I've got degrees and stuff from both countries so I am now quite familiar with both processes).

So take out a mortgage on your children and get the notary public to certify they are true copies of the original, then send them all off to DFAT and when you get them back you can then send them off to Canberra for their final stamp... 

Good luck, feel free to PM if you want any further info etc.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to know about attesting uni degrees. I'm currently in Australia and pretty sure of the process. Today though, when I contacted a solicitor notary, they said that they only stamp a photocopy as there is no way they can "verify that it is, in fact, a real degree". ?!?!?!?
> I was always lead to believe that they needed to notarise the original which then goes to DFAT and UAE embassy to be attested. Is there anyone who can give any advice on this especially any Aussies. I'm getting more and more confused each time I have to deal with these people.


You need to get the solicitor to copy the original &they then mark the copy to say that it's a true @ genuine copy of the original degree. Then you send that copy that they have stamped/signed to the DFAT and then the embassy. The only thing you send originals for (if you new them) is birth, marriage certificates- documents that the govt themselves have issued, everything else needs to be a copy.
Go visit another solicitor, they should sort it for you.
Hope this helps


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> You need to get the solicitor to copy the original &they then mark the copy to say that it's a true @ genuine copy of the original degree. Then you send that copy that they have stamped/signed to the DFAT and then the embassy. The only thing you send originals for (if you new them) is birth, marriage certificates- documents that the govt themselves have issued, everything else needs to be a copy.
> Go visit another solicitor, they should sort it for you.
> Hope this helps


It has to be a notary public in Australia (not so in the UK as a solicitor will do). I definitely had that checked with DFAT before I sent my docs to Australia to get done...


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you both for your input! Tafawke... Did you get the degree only or transcripts too. Can't seem to get a straight answer. DFAT says whatever UAE is asking for, UAE embassy says whatever my employer wants, employer says not sure what the UAE gov wants!!! Would it really kill them to sit down and spell out a clear policy!?!?!

Also, was the $240 just for the UAE embassy or the whole lot? If it was just for embassy, how much did it set you back for the notary and DFAT?

Eire2uae... Did you get copies of all your docs certified or just degrees?


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks JusAdy! Much appreciated!!! 

Checked that too tafawke. 

Continuing my rant......

It's not like it's the first time that expats are going over to UAE from Aussie land. My school has been going since 2007 and employing mainly teachers from Australia... You would think they would know what was required to be attested by UAE gov. It really gets me going every time I think about it. 

Right... Glad to get that out of my system!!!!!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Thank you both for your input! Tafawke... Did you get the degree only or transcripts too. Can't seem to get a straight answer. DFAT says whatever UAE is asking for, UAE embassy says whatever my employer wants, employer says not sure what the UAE gov wants!!! Would it really kill them to sit down and spell out a clear policy!?!?!
> 
> Also, was the $240 just for the UAE embassy or the whole lot? If it was just for embassy, how much did it set you back for the notary and DFAT?
> 
> Eire2uae... Did you get copies of all your docs certified or just degrees?


I'm a teacher so I needed to get degrees and transcripts (two in Australia - so four documents = 4 x A$60 at the Embassy alone). It depends on what the UAE government wants so in my case I need to have a degree and transcript in the subject that I am teaching as well as a degree to teach (in some cases that is the same thing but not for me) I don't think the Embassies realise what the Ministry of Education needs/wants so they just pass the ball back to you. I had a look on the MOE website and tried to decifer and came up with the idea that I just get everything done then I can't be wrong. So I've done all degrees and all transcripts from both countries (and will have to do it all again in November from the UAE when I finish this MA in the UK). 

Hmmm notary public cost me A$110 (lots of pages in the transcripts) and DFAT was a mere A$40, plus postage was A$6.50 from DFAT (I think I had to pay another A$20 for postage and postal order fees in Oz as well)... My total bill was A$416.50


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

tafawke said:


> I'm a teacher so I needed to get degrees and transcripts (two in Australia - so four documents = 4 x A$60 at the Embassy alone). It depends on what the UAE government wants so in my case I need to have a degree and transcript in the subject that I am teaching as well as a degree to teach (in some cases that is the same thing but not for me) I don't think the Embassies realise what the Ministry of Education needs/wants so they just pass the ball back to you. I had a look on the MOE website and tried to decifer and came up with the idea that I just get everything done then I can't be wrong. So I've done all degrees and all transcripts from both countries (and will have to do it all again in November from the UAE when I finish this MA in the UK).
> 
> Hmmm notary public cost me A$110 (lots of pages in the transcripts) and DFAT was a mere A$40, plus postage was A$6.50 from DFAT (I think I had to pay another A$20 for postage and postal order fees in Oz as well)... My total bill was A$416.50


Out of curiousity, what school are you going to, PM me if you like. I am off to Dubai in August to start teaching there....


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

tafawke said:


> It has to be a notary public in Australia (not so in the UK as a solicitor will do). I definitely had that checked with DFAT before I sent my docs to Australia to get done...


Yeah you're right I meant a solicitor notary- sorry!


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going over to teach so I got my degree, the translation of it (because it's in Latin) and proof that I'm a teacher stamped by the notary and Department of Foreign Affairs. When I found out how expensive it was going to be to get them all stamped by the UAE Embassy I double checked and was told that I didn't need to get the translation attested.

So I'd say stick with the essentials because it's very pricey.


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

jusady_glasgow said:


> yeah you're right i meant a solicitor notary- sorry!


ok


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

tafawke said:


> It has to be a notary public in Australia (not so in the UK as a solicitor will do). I definitely had that checked with DFAT before I sent my docs to Australia to get done...


Notary is cheaper than solicitor!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Notary is cheaper than solicitor!


Not in my experience 

UK Notary Public - £60
UK Solicitor - £5

to do exactly the same thing...


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey thanks all!!! Just got all the docs I need so will be sending them off soon. Really appreciate all your input.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

just had all my certificates and degrees attested.
Birth and marriage certs apostilled by F&C office in Milton Keynes
degrees photocopied and notarised then sent to F&C office in MK
the whole lot then taken to UAE Embassy in Londonshire.
pain in the backside, fortune spent, but all done.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done vantage. 
At least we don't need to get marriage and birth certs notarised. It's bad enough that DFAT needs to stamp them (seeing as they're issued by a government department anyway). For 4 extra doc, it would've been close to another $300. (Phew). Can't wait for this process to be over!!!)


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

tafawke said:


> Not in my experience
> 
> UK Notary Public - £60
> UK Solicitor - £5
> ...


Same... My solicitor would charge $10 per doc (Fee if I asked him but I like to keep it professional) and notary is $110 for first page and then $60 for every page after that!!! All just to stamp it saying that it's a true copy. Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

tafawke said:


> Just gone through the process with DFAT (in Queensland) and the UAE Embassy in Canberra so I can share what I had to do.
> 
> Initially I thought (and was told) the same as what you originally thought, that I had to get the originals verified by the Uni so that DFAT would certify as 'real' degrees by checking the signature from the Uni. However after much trouble, money and time trying to get that done, in the end my brother (as I am in the UK so just multiply the hassle factor as I am trying to get someone else to do the leg work and it isn't working out - my brother is still not talking to me) just took the documents to a notary public who signed as a true copy and off they went to DFAT, who happily signed them, and again off to the UAE Embassy who duly put their stamps and took A$240 for the pleasure (as opposed to an equivalent £80 in the UK - I've got degrees and stuff from both countries so I am now quite familiar with both processes).
> 
> ...


Fortunately for you you don´t had to translate it into english like I had to do. So, the pain in the ass process was a little bit longer for me...


----------



## Cammac (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I've had a reality b*tch-slap here in Dubai! I was backpacking last year, and when I popped past Dubai I was offered a job here by a mate from home which I accepted - I was starting to run low on cash and didn't want to go home!

So the business was in Tecom freezone. I didn't like the way things were, so I found a job with another company, under the belief from my recruiter that I was working under a freezone visa. Nope! I've now got a 6 month ban imposed on my position as an "archives clerk" (a job that requires no qualification documents) - but that ban will be void unless I provide my attested documents. (is it possible to pay to get the ban lifted??!)

So I've read-up on this site in regards to what has to happen (all VERY helpful - thank you!) and all my documents are being sent to Mum in Melbourne so she can get them off to DFAT for attesting.

My question is - do the documents NEED to be attested by the UAE Embassy in Canberra, or can I get them attested here in Dubai at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs? I've been looking at the Expatdocs dot com page and I see there is an option of getting documents attested here. 

One last thing - how do I find out where to send the documents to the UAE Embassy and pay for the attesting? I've scoured the net and come up with nothing!

Many thanks!!


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Cammac said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I've had a reality b*tch-slap here in Dubai! I was backpacking last year, and when I popped past Dubai I was offered a job here by a mate from home which I accepted - I was starting to run low on cash and didn't want to go home!
> 
> ...


Hey Cammac,

My understanding is that academic transcripts have to first be notarized by a notary public. Pm me if your mother needs a cheap one as they can be expensive. The one we used ended up doing it for a fraction of what others were quoting. Then they need to be sent to dfat in Melbourne and then to the UAE embassy in Canberra. From what I've read on Sharjah immigration website, they have to be legalized by the UAE embassy in the home country. I don't know if it's the same for Dubai. That said, the dfat website said that degrees have to be stamped by dfat office in the state the degree was issued. One of my degrees was issued in NSW and when I called Sydney office (dfat), they just told me to send everything down to Melbourne to make it easier. Maybe get your mum to call UAE embassy in canberra and ask them if you can get docs attested in Dubai. They are pretty good to talk to, nothing like what I expected and helpful. They may be able to shed some light. 
Hope some of this makes sense. 
Take care.


----------



## Cammac (Jul 11, 2012)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Hey Cammac,
> 
> My understanding is that academic transcripts have to first be notarized by a notary public. Pm me if your mother needs a cheap one as they can be expensive. The one we used ended up doing it for a fraction of what others were quoting. Then they need to be sent to dfat in Melbourne and then to the UAE embassy in Canberra. From what I've read on Sharjah immigration website, they have to be legalized by the UAE embassy in the home country. I don't know if it's the same for Dubai. That said, the dfat website said that degrees have to be stamped by dfat office in the state the degree was issued. One of my degrees was issued in NSW and when I called Sydney office (dfat), they just told me to send everything down to Melbourne to make it easier. Maybe get your mum to call UAE embassy in canberra and ask them if you can get docs attested in Dubai. They are pretty good to talk to, nothing like what I expected and helpful. They may be able to shed some light.
> Hope some of this makes sense.
> Take care.


Thanks for the tip! I've told mum to give the UAE Embassy a buzz - I spoke to the Oz Embassy here in Dubai today and they said the documents need to be attested at the UAE Embassy in Canberra after DFAT in Melbourne. I'm thinking I'll just get mum to include a pre-paid express envelope with my documents to the UAE Embassy so that they can send them straight to me here once they're done, hopefully save a few days of farting around!


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Good call. At least you've been told by your employer exactly what you need to do. Good luck with it. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Cammac (Jul 11, 2012)

OfftoSharjah said:


> Good call. At least you've been told by your employer exactly what you need to do. Good luck with it. Let us know how you go.


Oh my employer didn't tell me sh*t - I got more solid info from this forum! :clap2:


----------

